

Tell HN: Template Syntax Error on HNOfficeHours.com - sagacity

I visited the site via a member's profile here and found a broken page. Link below, in case it is not known to the operators:<p>http://hnofficehours.com/profile/list/<p>(I think the above URL is linked to from almost all pages of the site thus:<p>List orphaned links here: All Users)
======
duck
Really doesn't make sense to put this on HN, contact one of the creators:
<http://hnofficehours.com/about/>

